# Salmon Question



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

I have gone to the UP salmon fishing for the last 10 years.There has been a few Indian kids that will spear salmon,which really ticks me off but what the heck,they are Indian and permited to do so I guess.The part that I really dont like is they only kill the salmon for the eggs and throw the rest away.Having said all of that my question is: The boys (even though they tick me off) are nice enough kids and have even offered me the speared salmon.I would rather take it than see it go in a dumpster but I worry about the DNR saying I speared them.Any ideas??? Thank you as always.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Mar 13, 2006)

I can see it already..."yeah officer, just like I said there where these Indian boys spearing fish and only keeping the eggs. They said I could have the meat. Really!"

I'm guessing it would be the "posession" of the salmon taken in a manner your not allowed that would be the issue.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Being that I do not know what the Consent Agreement states about your location and even if it is against tribal regs for the kids to do what they are doing I would advise you to contact the local DNR District Office for the area you are talking about and ask. I don't understand why you assumed something, the spearing for the sole removal of the eggs, in the past to be legal without checking into it. If the local office said it was OK to take the fish it would count as part of your possession limit.

I will advise everyone to be careful of opinions or any out-of-line remarks because they will be deleted. If you don't know what you are posting as fact, don't post anything!


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

First off I said "I guess it was ok" but due to my poor education perhaps my language structure was lacking.If a person doesnt know about laws I thought this was the place to ask. So,to bring peace back in to the world,I shall refrain from the collecting of the dead salmon.You were right on one point ,I was going to count them as part of my catch. You see I catch what I need for supper and from then on I let the rest go that day and so and so.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah it sucks that they are throwing those fish away liek that but i think id just leave em be just to save any trouble that could arise out of the situation. . even if the local CO says its ok, im sure they hear all kinds of excuses, and even though you would be telling the truth, who knows what can be believed. . ya know??


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

keyman said:


> ....If a person doesnt know about laws I thought this was the place to ask....


Actually one should never count on the interent to ensure they have a definite correct answer to anything. Especially, when most people have no identification and one normally doesn't know anything about a person providing the answer. So the "for sure" place is to call the local office and take to the District Law Supervisor for that particular area you are concerned about, you will then have a "for sure" answer.


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

They are only able to keep 5 fish and they are actually just supposed to be subsistence harvesting. Or keeping what they need to eat. According to the rules I have read.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

boehr said:


> I will advise everyone to be careful of opinions or any out-of-line remarks because they will be deleted. If you don't know what you are posting as fact, don't post anything!


 
why is this needed? Lock it up


----------

